# Cara Aroma, How Much In What?



## mje1980 (19/5/07)

Just got some cara aroma. Last time i used this was years ago, i used too much and boy what a crap beer. So, how much of it in what??. I love my ordinary bitters if that helps.

Barry, im lookin at you haha


----------



## oldbugman (19/5/07)

Some info from the Weyermann website.

CARAAROMA	350 - 450	130 - 170	

* Amber Ale
* Dunkel Lager
* Dark Ale
* Stout
* Porter
* Bock Beer

up to
15 %	

* fuller body
* improved malt aroma
* deep, saturated color
* red color


----------



## Barry (19/5/07)

Good Day
I love it. In an ordinary bitter I would start with 200 gms and see how you like it. 250 gms for special bitter and 300 to 350 for ESB. This is what I have used for different styles, Might be OK for a starting point.
100 gms Vienna/Oktobrfest, Schwarzbier, dubbel, northern brown
200 gms Munich Dunkel. wee heavy, bock, APA (to 250), Scottish 80/-. American Amber Ale (could use 300 gms)
300 gms Robust Porter, IRA (up to 500 gms)
400 gms Foreign stout
I am not saying that this must be the amounts , just the record of what I have used.


----------



## mje1980 (19/5/07)

Thanks guys. Hope you haven't given away any secrets barry!. If i start winning heaps of comps, you'll know why!. Thanks mate.


----------



## Doc (19/5/07)

I use it in my Dubbels and my Irish Reds. My Irish Red (Aidans Irish Red) recipe is in the recipe section.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## goatherder (19/5/07)

Caraaroma is a sub for Belgian Special B malt which is commonly found in Seppo recipes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/07)

Cararoma rocks in Porter.... :super:


----------



## Tony (20/5/07)

just crushed the grain for my second 50 liter brew of the morning.

A brown porter.

I changed the recipe a bit from what i posted before.

I added 600g 100ebc english cryatal, 500g english chocolate and 200g caraaroma with all IMC ale malt as the base.

so thats about 2% caraaroma in the recipe.

I crushed the dark grains seperatly to the base malt as i wet the base malt to keep the husks whole. I find if i soften the dark grain they dont break up as much and i dont get my moneys worth out of them.

you should have smelt the crystal/choc/caraaroma combo all crushed up. you couls have brewed a pot of chocolate coffee with it.

mashing it in soon, cant wait for this one.

cheers

going to hop it with lots of willamette


----------



## mje1980 (9/7/07)

Drinking my angry sea bitter now. It has MO, plus a bit of cara aroma, and a touch of dark xtal, with only a FWH addition of challenger. YUM FRIGGIN YUM, im loving it!!, i will definately use cara aroma more often in my bitters. The beer was a bit harsh for the first week, but i was sick, so it may have been me, but now it is beautiful, so simple, but sooooo bloody nice. 

Cheers.


----------



## oldbugman (9/7/07)

I use a far whack in my IPA, but it also has every other german malt in it. meloidan, munich, munich II


----------

